# Loading pictures from R5 to Windows Computer



## Mars1954 (Dec 17, 2020)

When I load my R5 pictures from my Sd card they go onto my Windows 10 Computer just by the year Not a separate folder by date like all my other canon cameras do I dont know what I am missing I have never seen this does anyone know if its setting in Camera or possibly on my Windows Computer Thank you


----------



## Peter Bergh (Dec 18, 2020)

Mars1954 said:


> When I load my R5 pictures from my Sd card they go onto my Windows 10 Computer just by the year Not a separate folder by date like all my other canon cameras do I dont know what I am missing I have never seen this does anyone know if its setting in Camera or possibly on my Windows Computer Thank you



What I do is to copy (using Windows Explorer) from the SD card to whatever folder where I want the pictures to be. That way, I have complete control over where the pictures end up. Once I have copied them, I back them up to a couple of hard disks. Finally, I import them to Lightroom Classic, do post-processing as needed, and back up again -- I am strongly in favor of using both belt and suspenders. (Murphy is a *very* powerful man.)

To (all versions of) Windows, the SD card is just another disk; you can treat the SD card like any other disk. On the SD card, navigate to whatever folder contains your pictures. Then copy them to wherever you want them.

I use Windows Explorer because it's convenient; a command window would work equally well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 18, 2020)

Mars1954 said:


> When I load my R5 pictures from my Sd card they go onto my Windows 10 Computer just by the year Not a separate folder by date like all my other canon cameras do I dont know what I am missing I have never seen this does anyone know if its setting in Camera or possibly on my Windows Computer Thank you


Each folder in windows has a view that you specify. If you have the ribbon on the top of the folder, click view, then group by then date if you want them sorted by date. You can also use the sort by function to get a huge potential number of looks.


----------



## Mars1954 (Dec 18, 2020)

Ye but when they load on Auto Play they all go in My Pictures as separate pictures instead of loading as a folder with the date


----------



## cayenne (Dec 18, 2020)

I use whatever RAW developing app to do my importing, and I use the renaming feature when I do that.

Seems the simplest way to bring stuff in, name it as I want, have copies sent to my local backup NAS, and have it all done in one step.

Why not use the tools to make your life easier?

cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 18, 2020)

Mars1954 said:


> Ye but when they load on Auto Play they all go in My Pictures as separate pictures instead of loading as a folder with the date


I haven't used that function for well over 10 or even 15 years. I tried it just now and was presented with a large number of options, multiple versions of lightroom and other editing software, windows paint, but not windows import as I thought it used to be.

So I did a search for the issue and found that the switch windows did in a recent update can cause the issue.
Import Photos from SD card to Date Taken Folder on Window 10 - Microsoft Community


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 19, 2020)

cayenne said:


> [..] Why not use the tools to make your life easier?


What will that lead to? We don't want people to start using autofocus and auto-exposure!


----------



## Mars1954 (Dec 19, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I haven't used that function for well over 10 or even 15 years. I tried it just now and was presented with a large number of options, multiple versions of lightroom and other editing software, windows paint, but not windows import as I thought it used to be.
> 
> So I did a search for the issue and found that the switch windows did in a recent update can cause the issue.
> Import Photos from SD card to Date Taken Folder on Window 10 - Microsoft Community


Thank you I will check that out


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Feb 26, 2021)

Chiming in late, but as a near future R5 user, I was looking at this topic. In a previous life, I was a windows administrator. I wrote this script to take files from an card card and move them to a directory with format c:\pixtemp\YYYY.MM. It then opens the directory and launches photoshop  It's my fastest drive, so I edit from there and move later.
Save as a .bat file. Of course, your drive letter will vary. 


for /f "tokens=1,2,3,4 delims=/, " %%a in ('date /t') do set strdate=%%d.%%b
md c:\pixtemp\%strdate%
md c:\pixtemp\%strdate%\jpg

for /f %%f in ('dir /s /b e:\*.cr2') DO @move /y %%f c:\pixtemp\%strdate%
for /f %%f in ('dir /s /b e:\*.jpg') DO @move /y %%f c:\pixtemp\%strdate%
for /f %%f in ('dir /s /b e:\*.mov') DO @move /y %%f c:\pixtemp\%strdate%
explorer c:\pixtemp\%strdate%
"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop 2021\Photoshop.exe"


I do have a question...does the R5 work as a storage device, where I can assign it a drive letter when connected with USB?


----------

